# Online Betting And Gambling



## GuitarGod (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello,

So I just had a tiny question, would anything happen if I were to use my bank account to place a few sports bets or play a bit of poker online?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

This is illegal and as such cant be discussed in this forum.


----------

